# Verdacht - Verdächte?



## sohc4

Neulich habe ich in einem Fernsehinterview von "Verdächten" als Mehrzahl von "Verdacht" gehört. Mein Sprachgefühl schaudert dabei, aber kurzes Googeln bringt doch *621* *German* pages for *verdächte.*

Ich habe hier allerdings den Verdacht (nur einen ) dass sich hier wieder sprachlicher Unfug getrieben wird bzw. (um einen anderen Faden zu bedienen )sich sprachliche Unarten einschleichen.

Axl


----------



## Jana337

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich beim Lesen des Titels die Augenbrauen hochgezogen, aber wenn ich es mir so überlege, finde ich es nicht mehr so blöd. Zum Beispiel "unsere schlimmsten Verdächte haben sich leider bestätigt" ist doch einwandfrei, nicht wahr?

Im Duden steht sogar noch "Verdachte" als eine Alternative für "Verdächte".

Jana


----------



## gaer

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Neulich habe ich in einem Fernsehinterview von "Verdächten" als Mehrzahl von "Verdacht" gehört. Mein Sprachgefühl schaudert dabei, aber kurzes Googeln bringt doch *621* *German* pages for *verdächte.*


Axl, I don't understand what is wrong. Verdachte seems to be the preferred form, right? But the plural with "ä" seems to be a legitimate variant. What am I missing? 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

Gear, this is wrong: the very concept of plural for "Verdacht"

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Gear, this is wrong: the very concept of plural for "Verdacht"
> 
> Jana


Why?

Ich glaube aber, dass Professoren, wenn sie solche *Verdächte* haben oder wenn sie glauben, das beweisen zu können, auch den Beweis antreten müssen, denn dann kann man handeln. (Quelle: _Die Zeit 2001_) 
Fast vollkommen gelingt das Zusammenspiel zwischen schweigender Natur und einer unablässig ihre Nöte und Lüste, Hoffnungen und *Verdächte* beschwatzenden Menschenwelt. (Quelle: _Die Zeit 2002_) 

And it's not at all new either. I just don't understand this one. 

There are countless examples in magazines and books, in literature.

Gaer


----------



## sohc4

gaer said:
			
		

> And it's not at all new either. I just don't understand this one.
> 
> There are countless examples in magazines and books, in literature.


Verdächte just sounded strange and probably wrong to me. That was why I was asking here . I wasn't sure if the plural of Verdacht would (officially) exist at all - my feeling was that "Verdacht" was singular only.

But "Herr Google" and "Herr Duden" confirm that "Verdächte" exists and is the correct plural (besides "Verdachte").

Again, I have learned something about my own language here! 

Axl


----------



## Whodunit

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Neulich habe ich in einem Fernsehinterview von "Verdächten" als Mehrzahl von "Verdacht" gehört. Mein Sprachgefühl schaudert dabei, aber kurzes Googeln bringt doch *621* *German* pages for *verdächte.*
> Ich habe hier allerdings den Verdacht (nur einen ) dass sich hier wieder sprachlicher Unfug getrieben wird bzw. (um einen anderen Faden zu bedienen )sich sprachliche Unarten einschleichen.



Da muss ich dir zustimmen. Mir gefällt weder Verdächte noch Verdachte. In Janas Satz würde ich aber eher "Unsere schlimmsten Befürchtungen ..." sagen an Stelle von "Verdächte".


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Da muss ich dir zustimmen. Mir gefällt weder Verdächte noch Verdachte. In Janas Satz würde ich aber eher "Unsere schlimmsten Befürchtungen ..." sagen an Stelle von "Verdächte".


Genau, Befürchtungen sind viel besser.

Jana


----------



## Ralf

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Genau, Befürchtungen sind viel besser.
> 
> Jana


Auch wenn Verdacht und Befürchtung nicht unbedingt das gleiche bedeuten. Aber bei "Verdachte" legt sich bei mir ganz unwillkürlich die Stirn in Falten und "Verdächte" bedingt nahezu körperliches Unwohlsein . Dummerweise fallen mir eben auch keine Alternativen ein - eventuell "Verdächtigungen", aber das ist schon wieder ein ganz anderes Wort. Aus dem formalen Sprachgebrauch stammt dann noch der Begriff "Verdachtsmomente", wenn mehrere verschiedene Vermutungen/Mutmaßungen zum gleichen Sachverhalt bestehen. Wenn sich mehrmals der gleiche Verdacht aufdrängt, ist mir folgende Formulierung geläufig:
"Ich habe wiederholt/mehrfach den Verdacht (gehabt), dass ...."

Ralf


----------



## gaer

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Verdächte just sounded strange and probably wrong to me. That was why I was asking here . I wasn't sure if the plural of Verdacht would (officially) exist at all - my feeling was that "Verdacht" was singular only.
> 
> But "Herr Google" and "Herr Duden" confirm that "Verdächte" exists and is the correct plural (besides "Verdachte").
> 
> Again, I have learned something about my own language here!
> 
> Axl


Axl, I believe "Verdachte/Verdächte" sounds bad to all of you, so that's enough for me. But you can understand my confusion when I saw it used so much.

I suppose it is like "informations" in English, which should be wrong, period. But You might find it with Google, and if you have a site that searches magazines, I can't say with 100% certainly that you won't find it.

Regardless, it sounds bad. So I'll treat this plural the same way. 

 Live and learn!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Auch wenn Verdacht und Befürchtung nicht unbedingt das gleiche bedeuten. Aber bei "Verdachte" legt sich bei mir ganz unwillkürlich die Stirn in Falten und "Verdächte" bedingt nahezu körperliches Unwohlsein . Dummerweise fallen mir eben auch keine Alternativen ein - eventuell "Verdächtigungen", aber das ist schon wieder ein ganz anderes Wort. Aus dem formalen Sprachgebrauch stammt dann noch der Begriff "Verdachtsmomente", wenn mehrere verschiedene Vermutungen/Mutmaßungen zum gleichen Sachverhalt bestehen. Wenn sich mehrmals der gleiche Verdacht aufdrängt, ist mir folgende Formulierung geläufig:
> "Ich habe wiederholt/mehrfach den Verdacht (gehabt), dass ...."
> 
> Ralf


Ralf, it could be that the plural doesn't really mean anything. In English, it is very common to say, "I have my suspicions," but I don't really see any difference between that and "I have a suspicion that…". So it seems to be a matter of custom.

As I said, when all of you agree it something sounds wrong or awkward in German, that's good enough for me. It's all academic anyway, since I would not be using this plural myself!

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I suppose it is like "informations" in English, which should be wrong, period. But You might find it with Google, and if you have a site that searches magazines, I can't say with 100% certainly that you won't find it.


 
*Here you go.*

Very interesting, indeed.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> *Here you go.*
> 
> Very interesting, indeed.


More shocking:

http://wortschatz.uni-leipzig.de/

Set the language to English. Type in "informations".

The charges were made through what are known as criminal *informations*, a complaint that frequently precedes a pleabargain arrangement. (Quelle: _Wall Street Journal 1991_) 

However, after about the first 10 or so, many of which are linked to the phrase "criminal informations", then you have page after page from the source "weiss nicht".

But I would never, never, NEVER use this plural. Period. And I think most English speakers would agree with me. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> But I would never, never, NEVER use this plural. Period. And I think most English speakers would agree with me.


 
... and all learners here as well.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> ... and all learners here as well.


Which is why I would also not use "Verdächte", even if I decided to write in German. Same reason. As we are all finding out, you not only can find just about anything with a Google search, you can also find really incorrect things in magazines. That's rather shocking to me, because I don't normally search in English.

"Criminal informations?" This is just the kind of "BS" that our government encourages, political jargon that turns illiteracy into a virtue. 

Gaer


----------



## sohc4

gaer said:
			
		

> "Criminal informations?" This is just the kind of "BS" that our government encourages, political jargon that turns illiteracy into a virtue.


Maybe I should return to my old signature line: Liz Dexia rules 

Axl


----------



## nic456

Mein Vorschlag für die Mehrzahl von Verdacht - Verdachtsmomente!


----------



## gaer

sohc4 said:
			
		

> Maybe I should return to my old signature line: Liz Dexia rules
> 
> Axl


Or: Dyslexics of the world, untie!


----------



## gaer

nic456 said:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag für die Mehrzahl von Verdacht - Verdachtsmomente!


It's a good solution IF it has exactly the same meaning. Because in English, we have both "doubts" and "moments of doubt". This may be really splitting hairs, but I'm don't think so. To me they are not quite the same thing.

If I have doubts or suspicions about something, something has to happen to change that. But if I have "a moment of doubt" or "moments of doubt", that means that it's temporary and may be influence by moods or other factors not relating to "the evidence".

There may be no satifactory solution that can be solved by only one word. 

Gaer


----------



## Ralf

gaer said:
			
		

> ... If I have doubts or suspicions about something, something has to happen to change that. But if I have "a moment of doubt" or "moments of doubt", that means that it's temporary and may be influence by moods or other factors not relating to "the evidence" ....


Hm, ... das ist dann mit "Verdachtsmomente" doch etwas anders. "Verdachtsmomente" beschreiben tatsächlich Situationen, Hinweise oder Aussagen, die einen (begründeten) anfänglichen Verdacht rechtfertigen - also schon mehr in Richtung "Verdacht" bzw. "Anfangsverdacht" gehen. Ein Beispiel.

Ralf


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Hm, ... das ist dann mit "Verdachtsmomente" doch etwas anders. "Verdachtsmomente" beschreiben tatsächlich Situationen, Hinweise oder Aussagen, die einen (begründeten) anfänglichen Verdacht rechtfertigen - also schon mehr in Richtung "Verdacht" bzw. "Anfangsverdacht" gehen. Ein Beispiel.
> 
> Ralf


That's something else. That would be more like—like—heck, I can't even say it. Periods that are most likely to be dangerous, periods in which you suspect may be most likely to be attacked, things like that. And that's why I was not sure, because we have "moments of doubt", but we don't have "moments of suspicion". Hmm.

Man, you could have explained that in 10 000 words, and I would not have understood what you were driving at, but the link gave it to me immediately. It's all context to me. I still think perhaps the idea of "suspicion" and "suspicions", in English, really is very little different. So perhaps both are covered by "Verdacht". It's rather idiomatic:

"Well, you may be right, but I have my suspicions."
"Well, you may be right, but I have a suspicion that you may not be."

To me, those mean the same thing.

Gaer


----------



## eduardgrabher

Whodunit said:


> Da muss ich dir zustimmen. Mir gefällt weder Verdächte noch Verdachte. In Janas Satz würde ich aber eher "Unsere schlimmsten Befürchtungen ..." sagen an Stelle von "Verdächte".
> 
> 
> 
> Wunderschön.


Beides geht, sollte aber unbedingt vermieden werden, weil es scheußlich klingt. Aber da hast du Recht! Ich würde trotzdem die Pluralform vermeiden und würde sagen : Verdachtsfälle!



Ralf said:


> Hm, ... das ist dann mit "Verdachtsmomente" doch etwas anders. "Verdachtsmomente" beschreiben tatsächlich Situationen, Hinweise oder Aussagen, die einen (begründeten) anfänglichen Verdacht rechtfertigen - also schon mehr in Richtung "Verdacht" bzw. "Anfangsverdacht" gehen. Ein Beispiel.


Verdachtii?😂


----------



## Sowka

Herzlich willkommen im Forum,  @eduardgrabher 

Die LEO-Flexionstabelle zeigt nur den Plural "Verdachte", aber der Duden enthält beide Formen: Verdachte und Verdächte.

So isoliert betrachtet, kommen mir auch beide Formen seltsam vor, aber es mag Kontexte geben, in denen sie passen könnten. Wenn es eben nicht konkrete "Verdachtsmomente" sind oder "Befürchtungen" (mit der negativen, ängstlichen Konnotation), sondern schlichte ... Verdächte.


----------



## eduardgrabher

Sowka said:


> Herzlich willkommen im Forum,  @eduardgrabher
> 
> Die LEO-Flexionstabelle zeigt nur den Plural "Verdachte", aber der Duden enthält beide Formen: Verdachte und Verdächte.
> 
> So isoliert betrachtet, kommen mir auch beide Formen seltsam vor, aber es mag Kontexte geben, in denen sie passen könnten. Wenn es eben nicht konkrete "Verdachtsmomente" sind oder "Befürchtungen" (mit der negativen, ängstlichen Konnotation), sondern schlichte ... Verdächte.


Ich habe es schon oben beschrieben.  es sollte auf jeden Fall vermieden werden, weil es sehr seltsam klingt.


----------



## Kajjo

Für mich ist "Verdacht" ein ganz klarer Fall von Singularetantum. Das Wort hat keine etablierte Pluralform, die ein Muttersprachler in der Alltagssprache verwenden würde.

_ein Verdacht

je nach Bedeutung:
mehrere Verdachtsmomente, Verdächtigungen_


----------

